# Had To Get Towed Last Week.



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

We had a little problem with the truck last week and never made it to camp. All is well now.
What a beautiful 70 mile ride home in that brand new Peterbuilt.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1379971330/gallery_21642_2130_170601.jpg


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

*







BUMMER!









Glad you're still in one piece.







*


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

What was the issue?


----------



## Gr8daggett (Oct 19, 2011)

Visions of us dry camping, on a June Sunday night, in the back lot of Team One Chevrolet in Charlotte, MI.
Got the Truck fixed Monday morning and we were on our way.


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

CamperAndy said:


> What was the issue?


Diagnosis was a challenge because when we got it off the tow hook at home on Friday, it started and ran fine. I let it sit untouched over the weekend, and Monday morning drove it to my favorite diesel guy. His computer showed a fault code for the camshaft position sensor. Something I've carried as a spare in the glovebox for 12 years! He replaced it with the newest and latest version, and off I went. An hour later, it died again. So after yet another tow, he discovered a wasted electrical connector on the injection pressure regulator valve. He replaced the whole unit. Obviously not too uncommon because Ford sells a "kit" for splicing the wiring back together. 
Actually, I'm sort of glad it died the second time so the shop had it in a "no start" state. I feel more confident that it is really now repaired.
Although we enjoy these electronically controlled engines, there is something to be said for the old fashioned mechanically injected motors.


----------

